# Ford 1000-series identification



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The files originate from fordsontractorpages.nl wiki.
The site fordsontractorpages.nl is planned to go down in May 2018, therefore I uploaded the files here, so they can be reached further on.

Edit --->
fordsontractorpages.nl is alive and kicking, thanks to the FTP members Mathias1 and Henk!
http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=7498

I do not think they mind if the copies of the identification documents stay published here.
<--- Edit


N.B.
The information under "New Models Supplement".
By "New Model" Ford meant the updated models starting April 1, 1968, also called 6Y or Force. The louvers on the hoods vanished, and the grilles went from mosquito net style to white plastic.


----------

